# Gravely 8179G



## ally bryden (Jun 2, 2010)

I have recently discovered a Gravely 8179G lawn tractor in my grandfather's garage in Pennsylvania. He passed away more than ten years ago and from what i have been told, the tractor hasn't been used since. It has several attachments including a seeder, mowing deck, plow and what looks to be a snow blower. I don't even know if it still works. The tires are flat and the battery is obviously dead. The garge can be very humid, as well. My family is currently exploring options to keep the property since it has been in the family for over 150 years and we are wondering if this machine could/should be fixed to help maintain the grounds or sold, if it is worth anything, to provide income to the home. I know nothing about Gravely tractors. Any information you might have is greatly appreciated Thank You.


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

ally bryden said:


> I have recently discovered a Gravely 8179G lawn tractor in my grandfather's garage in Pennsylvania. He passed away more than ten years ago and from what i have been told, the tractor hasn't been used since. It has several attachments including a seeder, mowing deck, plow and what looks to be a snow blower. I don't even know if it still works. The tires are flat and the battery is obviously dead. The garge can be very humid, as well. My family is currently exploring options to keep the property since it has been in the family for over 150 years and we are wondering if this machine could/should be fixed to help maintain the grounds or sold, if it is worth anything, to provide income to the home. I know nothing about Gravely tractors. Any information you might have is greatly appreciated Thank You.


The 8179-G should have a Kohler Series 2 twin 17 HP. Built in 1986 or 1987. Tractor traces its roots back to the 800 series in mid-70s. They are built far better than any of the L&G tractors you can buy today. Well worth fixing if it can be done for under $2000.


----------



## ally bryden (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great advice and info. The 8179G and its attachments turned out to be in better shape than I had expected. I was able to get it fixed by the same man who sold and maintained it for my Grandfather when it was brand new! I am having it shipped to Colorado at the end of the month. I'm pretty excited. Can't wait to plow the long driveway this winter!


----------



## rbcsaver (Aug 11, 2008)

ally bryden said:


> Thanks for the great advice and info. The 8179G and its attachments turned out to be in better shape than I had expected. I was able to get it fixed by the same man who sold and maintained it for my Grandfather when it was brand new! I am having it shipped to Colorado at the end of the month. I'm pretty excited. Can't wait to plow the long driveway this winter!



Send pics! I have had my 8120 since new in 1980. :usa:I still use it often, although I now also have a Kubota B7510 (for Sale) and a new Deere 4320.
Steve


----------

